

Who's going to WordCamp SF? - katieben

Who's going to WordCamp San Francisco next weekend? HN meetup, anyone?
======
rachelbaker
I will be there! Coming from Chicago. @rachelbaker on Twitter

~~~
katieben
Awesome, I'm going! I don't regularly tweet, though (: Google Plus?
<https://plus.google.com/101179288103685104802/>

